# Große Ewige Essenz so selten das es schon wieder lila sein müsste



## SinEateR-SER (1. Dezember 2008)

Hoi bin verzauberer  hatte aber in letzter zeit meinen beruf arg vernachlässigt zwecks leveln  nun da ich 80 bin   wollt ich mal endlich hochskillen  aber ich stecke fest (bei 285)  mir fehlen GROßE EWIGE ESSENZen!!!   ich entzaubere wirklich fast alle sachen aber bekomme meist nur arkanen staub bzw irgendwelche splitter herraus...    auch im ah gibts die nich zu kaufen und auch diverse andere verzauberer  konnten mir nicht genau sagen woher ich diese ***** GROßEn EWIGEn ESSENZen bekomme

falls jemand weiß woher bzw wie ich schnell an viele essenzen komme...   wär ich demjenigen sehr dankbar^^

gruß SinEateR


----------



## Carcharoth (1. Dezember 2008)

Die gibts von Items zwischen Level 55-60. Bei den 60er Items musst darauf achten, dass sie nicht aus der Scherbenwelt sind. Idealer Farmspot dafür ist Tyrs Hand oder jede 5er Instanz von 55-60.


----------



## Dagonzo (1. Dezember 2008)

Also soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, gibt es bei allen Sachen die man ab L57 entzaubert nur Mats aus der Scherbenwelt, entsprechend 67 Nordend. So tauchten schon vor dem Veröffentlichungstermin von BC die Mats auch im AH auf (kleine Prismasplitter, Arkaner Staub). 
Große und Kleine Ewige Essenzen bekommst du, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, nur bei Sachen (Waffen) zwischen L 51 und 56.
Am besten du installierst dir mal eine Addon wie "Enchantrix", das zeigt dir genau an, was beim entzaubern raus kommt und mit welcher Wahrscheinlichkeit.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (2. Dezember 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Am besten du installierst dir mal eine Addon wie "Enchantrix", das zeigt dir genau an, was beim entzaubern raus kommt und mit welcher Wahrscheinlichkeit.



genau so würde ich es auch machen. in die inni´s rein und entzaubern und in ah gucken mit enchantrix und die items dann gezielt kaufen.


----------



## SinEateR-SER (2. Dezember 2008)

ah...   vielen dank für eure hilfe  kein wunder das ich keine finde  hab ja fast nur bc-zeugs entzaubert^^


----------



## Schinderhannes77 (2. Dezember 2008)

es gibt da Unterschiedliche Level 57-60 Gegenstände.

Einmal die welche man in den alten Gebieten findet z.b. Pestländer, Winterspring, Silithus usw.
und die Items die man in der Scherbenwelt findet. 
Denn nur erstere ergeben beim entzaubern auch die "alten" Verzauberer Mats" !!

deswegen im AH aufpassen was man an Items kauft. Besser selber farmen gehen! oder alte Qs machen wo es noch belohnungen gibt.


----------



## Divinavene (2. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir kommt es zwar nicht mehr so häufig vor, dass ich diese Essenzen benötige, aber wenn mach ich Scholo und Strath unsicher. Da bekommt man eigentlich immer recht viel davon. Jedenfalls von den blauen Items, wie mir bisher aufgefallen ist.


----------



## Dagonzo (2. Dezember 2008)

Schinderhannes77 schrieb:


> es gibt da Unterschiedliche Level 57-60 Gegenstände.
> 
> Einmal die welche man in den alten Gebieten findet z.b. Pestländer, Winterspring, Silithus usw.
> und die Items die man in der Scherbenwelt findet.
> Denn nur erstere ergeben beim entzaubern auch die "alten" Verzauberer Mats" !!


Genau das ist aber nicht unbedingt der Fall. Wie ich oben schon schrieb, tauchten schon Mats vom entzaubern aus der Scherbenwelt auf, als es BC noch gar nicht gab. (Patch 2.0)




Divinavene schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt es zwar nicht mehr so häufig vor, dass ich diese Essenzen benötige, aber wenn mach ich Scholo und Strath unsicher. Da bekommt man eigentlich immer recht viel davon. Jedenfalls von den blauen Items, wie mir bisher aufgefallen ist.


Also blaue Items ergeben nur Splitter (zu 99%) oder aber ein Epic-Kristall (1%) aber keine Essenzen.


----------



## Ezaron (3. Dezember 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Genau das ist aber nicht unbedingt der Fall. Wie ich oben schon schrieb, tauchten schon Mats vom entzaubern aus der Scherbenwelt auf, als es BC noch gar nicht gab. (Patch 2.0)
> 
> 
> 
> Also blaue Items ergeben nur Splitter (zu 99%) oder aber ein Epic-Kristall (1%) aber keine Essenzen.



Die Sache ist einfach, dass diese Essenzen wirklich sehr selten sind.
Ich bin atm auch am Verzaubern hochskillen, und es ist echt total krass,
was du da alles für ausgeben musst. Bei uns liegt ne Große ewige Essenz bei momentan
40g das Stück, ich bin bei Skill 270 bis 300 somit 1 Große ewige Essenz pro Punkt macht
30x40g.. ist gut Geld, und ich habe einfach Mal versucht in Stratholme oder Scholo diese Dinger zu farmen,
ist wirklich 1. rein GAR NICHTS gedroppt und 2. sind die entzauberbaren Gegenstände nur zu arkanem Staub etc. 
geworden


----------



## SinEateR-SER (3. Dezember 2008)

jopp irwie hast du recht war auch in scholo und stratholme  insgesamt 6 mal  und hab nur 3 große ewige essenzen entzaubern können   da laut enchantrix  75% illusionsstaub  und nur 25% große ewige essenz entzaubert wird also irwie recht mau   tja und im ah gibts immer noch keine ewigen essenzen zu kaufen  obwohl ich groß im handelschat gepostet hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HackZu (3. Dezember 2008)

Irgendwie so habe ich geskillt, auf jeden Fall mit Traumstaub/Arkaner Staub, weil Essenzen und Illusionsstaub zu teuer: 
Formel: Schild - Große Ausdauer 
Rolle der Armschienenverzauberung - Sturmangriff
Rolle der Schildverzauberung - Erhebliche Ausdauer


----------



## SpireFm (3. Dezember 2008)

Falls wer was auf Frostmourne braucht... ich hab noch ca 300 große splitter, 400 illusionsstaub und n paar ewige essenzen aus strath mount farmen. bei jedem grünen boss drop 2-3 große ewige essenzen, also wo ist das problem?^^


----------



## SinEateR-SER (3. Dezember 2008)

hm komisch dann muss wohl der dropp auf ysera anders sein wie gesagt 75/25 + 6 mal ini = 3 große ewige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragó82 (6. Dezember 2008)

Es ist auch eine Sache was man entzaubert Rüssi gibt zu 75 % wahrscheinlichkeit immer Staub und nur zu 24% Chance Essenzen 1% Splitter . Bei Waffen aber ist es genau anderes herum 75% Chance Essenz -24% Staub - 1% Splitter.
Ich hab mit meinem Mage damals einfach immer mal wieder Schwarzfelstiefen gemacht.


----------



## SinEateR-SER (7. Dezember 2008)

Dragó82 schrieb:


> Es ist auch eine Sache was man entzaubert Rüssi gibt zu 75 % wahrscheinlichkeit immer Staub und nur zu 24% Chance Essenzen 1% Splitter . Bei Waffen aber ist es genau anderes herum 75% Chance Essenz -24% Staub - 1% Splitter.
> Ich hab mit meinem Mage damals einfach immer mal wieder Schwarzfelstiefen gemacht.



aber irwie ist es doch extremst mühselig da meist nur rüssiteile droppen also mittlerweile kann ich nen großhandel mit illusionsstaub aufmachen aber die essenzen fehln mir immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allvis (8. Dezember 2008)

hrhr,
die Teile kommen wirklich ast nie,und wenn du welche bekommst,sidn die AH Preise so teuer,das du sie lieber verkaufst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich hab eschonmal Arkanen Staub (1 Stack) gegen 2 Stacks Essenzen getauscht...aber der Typ war Mage und hatte Urmondstoffsachen (vor patch und WotLK)


----------



## Schaddy (13. Dezember 2008)

Servus 
ich hab es auch so gemacht wie Hackzu es beschrieben hat gemacht nun wollte ich mir aber einen neuen Verzauber hoch ziehn hab aber festgestellt das http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=16217 nicht mehr zu finden ist beim Händler und in der Datenbank gibt es das Rezept noch aber nicht woher es bekommst und der Händler der es normalerweise hatte hat es nun auch nicht mehr.
Muss ich nun auch an meine Reserven von Ewige Essenzen gehn oder gibt es das Rezept noch irgendwo?


----------



## StepBack (13. Dezember 2008)

Diese Händler verkaufen die Rezepte nur zu bestimmten Zeiten, bzw sie respawnen nach so und so langer Zeit nach dem sie gekauft wurden.


----------



## SpireFm (13. Dezember 2008)

wie wärs mit ony?
heute mit nem dudu zusammen gelegt, hat 10 min gedauert und ging ohne probleme. hat (nach dissen) 180g, 9 große essenzen, 3 große splitter, 4 nexuskristalle und 14 staub gebracht.


----------



## Dark Guardian (17. Dezember 2008)

Vorzugsweiße aus Waffen erhält man diese Essenzen.

Je nachdem wie viel Gold dir zur Verfügung steht kannst du auch in der Buffed Datenbank nachlesen was für Waffen ein Schmied dir herstellen könnte aus denen du diese Essenzen entzaubern kannst.

Falls du nen Twink besitzt der Bergbau nahe der 300 hat könnte das auch helfen. Alternativ such dir nen Ingenieur und lass dir Schusswaffen herstellen wleche du entzauberst.

Wird zwar kostspielig aber naja... manche Spieler haben genug Gold für so nen Spaß XD


----------



## Marienkaefer (22. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bin damals ein paar mal durch Strath  ; )


----------



## Brandywein (28. Dezember 2008)

Du benutzt eSsenzen zum SKILLEN? 

Die Stäube in dem Bereich sind bei uns deutlich BILLIGER ich glaub den sprung von 280 - 300 hab ich
grade sehr günstig hinter mich gebracht.

Ich mein es war die armschiene bzw die stiefelverzauberung wo man nur EINE reagenz Staubsorte
braucht die mich schnell und preiswert ans ziel gebracht hat.

Zwar braucht man recht viele Stäube für einmal verz. ABER die waren spottbillig im AH.

Ich benutzt im moment auch nur ARKANSTAUB zum skillen, man braucht zwar mehr aber für
Essenzen kriegt man richtig Geld im AH. Und Arkanstaub ist praktisch aus jedem grünem Item
im 65-70er Bereich mein ich...sprich BC durchgequested und den Anfang von WOTKL und allein
durch drops und entzauberte Questbelohnungen eine UNMENGE von Arkanstaub bekommen.


----------



## Ollimua (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich war heute zum ersten Mal in Stratholem um mal mitm Baron-Mount farmen anzufangen. (Ist leider nicht gedrot). Hab von dem Entzaubern der Items aber 7 Große Essenzen rausbekommen, was in einer Stunde ganz gut ist, finde ich.


----------



## Attractolide (14. Januar 2009)

Hi,

ich weiss, dass in der Vergangenheit ewige Essenzen wirklich schwer zu bekommen waren, aber im mom kann ich mich damit tot schmeissen. Hab gestern glaub ich 30 stück entzaubert.
Kann kein Glück sein, sondern irgendwie gepatcht.

Die Tipps oben sind korrekt...grüne items lvl 52-56 idealerweise. Es kommen 1-3 Stück raus oder Illusionsstaub. Ich kauf die Items für 1-3 G im AH oder mach sie mit nem Schneider.

Aber das mach ich nur um sie zu verkaufen. Man braucht eigentlich keine einzige ewige Essenz...weder klein noch gross um auf 300 zu skillen ausser für Arkanitrute und Teufelseisenrute.

Ich skill das alles mit dem anfallenden Illusionsstaub bis 300 hoch . Weiss nicht mehr genau welches Rezept es ist. Man bekommt es jedenfalls in Mondlichtung (nicht immer vorrätig, da limitiert). Ist ein 285er Rezept , dass bis 300 gelb skillt ..braucht je 6 oder 8 Illusionssatub sonst nix. 



cu , MM


----------



## migraene (14. Januar 2009)

Ollimua schrieb:


> Ich war heute zum ersten Mal in Stratholem um mal mitm Baron-Mount farmen anzufangen. (Ist leider nicht gedrot). Hab von dem Entzaubern der Items aber 7 Große Essenzen rausbekommen, was in einer Stunde ganz gut ist, finde ich.



Viel Glück, war jetzt 20x drin kein dropp (aber bei 1:1000 auch kein wunder^^); die Anzahl der Essenzen is Durchschnitt; die blauen gegenstände verkauf ich mittlerweile lieber an den Npc da die entzauberten splitter bei uns im ah um 1g stückpreis liegen^^


----------



## _Raziel_ (14. Januar 2009)

Mal überlegt auf andere Rezepte zurückzugreifen?

Umhang - Überragende Verteidigung für Skill 285 verbraucht grad mal 8x Illusionstaub.
Zweihandwaffe - Überragender Einschlag für Skill 295 -> 4x Gosser glänzender Splitter und 10x Illusionsstaub

Ich weiss zwar nicht mehr genau, wie ich damals die letzten Hürden von 280 - 300 genommen hab, aber es waren niemals so viele Grosse ewigen Essenzen und eher Ausweichrezepte. Ansonsten kann ich wirklich nur Scholo oder Strath empfehlen. Zumal ihr da auch gleich noch Ruf farmen könnt.

LG


----------



## Elgara (28. Januar 2009)

Hichen,

ich hab grad genau dasselbe Problem. Hänge irgendwo in den 275ern fest und komme einfach nicht weiter. Hatte auch mal eini Scholos und Straths und Blackrocks gemacht, aber maximal 2 Ewige Essenzen (und dann auch noch kleine?) pro Ini bekommen. Im AH kosten 10 Kleine Ewige Essenzen 120G, was ziemlich krass ist und mich auch nur 3 Skillpunkte weiterbringt. Aber ich bin echt am Ende, denn die ganzen Items, die ich immer entzaubere, da kommt nie was raus. Und Waffen mit Wahrscheinlichkeit von 75% zu Ewigen Essenzen entzaubert zu werden hab ich bis jetzt nie gefunden. In meiner Gilde hat die auch keiner mehr...und ich will doch nur wenigstens 10Skillpunkte hochkommen...

Was soll ich nur machen? ^^


~ElGaRa~


----------



## Zomgolololadin (28. Januar 2009)

hab bei uns auf dem server alle essenzen aufgekauft teils bis zu 40g das stück löhnen, 600g oder so ausgegeben für vz von 292-325 .. werd wohl bald anfangen in strat n wenig zu farmen..


----------



## Agyros (31. Januar 2009)

hab mich auch über die Preise erschreckt. Hab seit nem Jahr nicht mehr gezoggt, jetzt gerade wieder angefangen und wollte VZ nachskillen, weil ich die q belohnungen und billigen Drops nicht dissen konnte ... selbst Illustaub ist teuer und selten vorhanden. Naja, werd wohl auch ums selber farmen nicht drum herum kommen. wenn ich nicht 2k Gold ausgeben will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einmal Strat dürfte hoffentlich reichen, aus dem Runenstoff kann man ja auch Teile zum dissen machen.


----------



## Maewyn (23. Februar 2009)

Also zum skillen:

1. Große ewige Essenzen durch Items dissen aus Strath runs
2. ihr überbrückt 275-300 durch Brust - Gesundheit (100 Gesundheit) Rezept gibts in der Ewigen Warte zum kaufen!


----------



## jase03 (25. Februar 2009)

da man ja durch questen sau viel runenstoff kriegt, habe ich noch nen anderen tipp:

runenstoffgürtel herstellen und entzaubern

gibt 2-5 traumstaub oder 1-2 geringe ewige essenzen

beides ideal zum skillen


----------



## jekyll_do (5. März 2009)

Brandywein schrieb:


> Du benutzt eSsenzen zum SKILLEN?
> 
> Die Stäube in dem Bereich sind bei uns deutlich BILLIGER ich glaub den sprung von 280 - 300 hab ich
> grade sehr günstig hinter mich gebracht.
> ...



Dann sag mir bitte mal ganz konkret mit welchem Rezept du von 280 auf 300 geskillt hast ohne große ewige Essenzen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. März 2009)

man skillt ab 275 mit waffenverz (crusader/feuerige waffe/eisiger hauch/lebensdiebstahl/uneilige waffe), die brauchn nur splitter, die man stackweise in strath farmen kann und paar andere spottbillige mats. die rezepte droppen alle bei irgendwelchen mobs mit ziemlich hoher wahrscheinlichkeit oder es gibt sie billig im ah

seit es inschriftler gibt, kann man die nun sogar auf rollen pressen und so noch zu geld machn


----------



## Maewyn (6. März 2009)

sagt mal lest ihr überhaupt alle comments? 275-300 NUR Brustverz. 100 ´Life (rezept gibts in ewige warte) kostet nur 6 Illustaub und ein kleiner glänzender splitter


----------



## phexus (6. März 2009)

Ich habe 2 Verzauberer über 300 geskillt mit Gr E E und das ging am besten. 
Wenn ihr aufm Abyssischen Rat spielt, ich habe Hunderte davon. Stück 15Gold.


----------



## Vispi (6. März 2009)

Strath oder Düsterbruch und deine Probleme mit den ewigen Essenzen gehören der Vergangenheit an


----------



## iomega1 (6. März 2009)

Bei uns die große ewige Essenz in der Regel 15 Gold.
Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel (natürlich mal mehr bis 0g oder weniger teils unter 10g)


----------



## Descartes (19. April 2009)

SinEateR-SER schrieb:


> ah...   vielen dank für eure hilfe  kein wunder das ich keine finde  hab ja fast nur bc-zeugs entzaubert^^


Hättest du gleich jemand gefragt der sich mit auskennt *hust*


----------

